# did i miss something?



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

is zone missing from the site? dont tell me there was fisticuffs an i missed it!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

http://tinyurl.com/2x8m5m


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

ummm.... ok he done bad im guessing lol


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Dont think mods/admin have said anything on the matter but it's probably now safe to say he wont be coming back.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

L3GACY said:


> Dont think mods/admin have said anything on the matter


Nope, we haven't... and we usually don't. The mods are silent and stealthy just like ninja.... :shock: :shock: :?

If we do have any dramas with individual members (which is thankfully not all THAT often) we try to resolve it privately and quickly with the member involved and away from the main forum. That's whats happened in this case.

8)


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i think aliens got him.... maybe with an anal probe........ :shock:

ill shut up now... 8)


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Aliens it is. RIP Zone. Btw Davey, sounds like you deal with things the right way then, even if there are much funner ways . Personally i love a good stoning Monty Python style .


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

I'll have three with points,one flat and a packet of gravel....


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Seeing as Zone is making a pest of himself on chat and denying that he did anything wrong, he:

* accepted gifts from a lure maker
* constantly pimped the product
* denied any involvement with the maker

He claims he was bound to keep the gift quiet at the request of the lure maker. In that case, the only way he could remain within the rules he agreed to when he joined the site was by not discussing the product. Instead he engaged in a deception by pimping the product yet denying that he received any benefit.

Well done mods, though I think you could have told us that we were all deceived


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Peril,

forgive me for asking, but is that factual?? I just remember being accused a while back of being a Malibu distributer by some people, (when in actual fact I was an Ocean Kayak dealer at the time) and have witnessed first hand how things can be exaggerated. I walked away and had a hissy fit like a two year old for a couple of months over the whole thing, so I must have missed the whole episode, so please forgive my lack of knowledge on the matter.

But yes I agree, good work to the Mods. The rules are the rules, and if one is breaking them then it needs to be addressed.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dave thanks for shedding some light on it , and mods well done guys for getting onto it , i really dont believe he should be able to acess the chat room , its annoying when he comes on , as i dont want to talk to him , and i dont , and i was never interested in reading his posts when he was a member.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

It seems the mods have deleted a second account created by him aswell, hopefully there isnt a third (though i dont think we've seen the last of him, whether we ever notice it again or not). Thought it was wierd when a bloke called "Rob?" was telling me he hadnt done anything wrong and that its never safe for me to say someone is gone lol.

Edit: Is there a way to block someone from accessing this site from their computer regardless of what account they log in as?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Mods ,On the chat the other night he said to someone that he was not going to take this and was not ready to give in , so you can expect to hear more of him , unfortunately.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> he was not going to take this and was not ready to give in , so you can expect to hear more of him , unfortunately.


Baz he would appear to have very thick skin then, as well as the thickness between the ears


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Richo , i had gathered those two points some time ago, as an aside , i am really looking forward to seeing Davey Gs stealth like figure peering out from under his ninja suite and uttering a blood curdling cry of "death to the infedel ", :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha you idiot ha ha ha ha ha ha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

kraley said:


> bazzoo said:
> 
> 
> > Richo , i had gathered those two points some time ago, as an aside , i am really looking forward to seeing Davey Gs stealth like figure peering out from under his ninja suite and uttering a blood curdling cry of "death to the infedel ", :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

is it just me or are there others missing??...just can't remember who??????

i know people pop in the go etc

ohh who was the member with the jackall logo for an avatar??


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

I knew straight from the beginning he was bad news, no one listened to me, no one, well except Gra :lol:

Thats all I'm saying, if I say more he may stalk me :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> Richo , i had gathered those two points some time ago, as an aside , i am really looking forward to seeing Davey Gs stealth like figure peering out from under his ninja suite and uttering a blood curdling cry of "death to the infedel ", :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ah, Baz u crack me up,roflmao,pmsl.

Thats gold 

Cheers


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

bazzoo said:


> I really dont believe he should be able to acess the chat room , its annoying when he comes on , as i dont want to talk to him , and i dont , and i was never interested in reading his posts when he was a member.


Fixed Bazz. Chat now requires authentication to the forum, and usernames are pulled directly from the forum. Thanks to Peril for hunting down the modifications required.

James: Yeah, confirmed positively, unfortunately.

L3gacy: Yes. IP address is just the first line of defence. There are plenty more 'levels' if required.

Red.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Leigh , and thanks Dave [ peril], we have a great group of guys on here , its nice to keep it that way , i even like Ken [awwww well , a bit anyway ]


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Yep, as the other mods have said, when we feel the need to ban someone, we try to do it away from the forum to cause as least embarrasment to the member as possible. However as our mate Zoney doesn't seem to give a stuff about embarrasing himself then neither should we.

Therefore, I give you a link to one of his little posts on an overseas forum. This was made just before he started pimping Lively Lures here on AKFF http://forum.kayak4fish.com/viewtopic.p ... ght=#48968. Coincidence? We thought not.. His intention was well and truly clear from the beginning.

Now, if he'd followed our rules and said that he was receiving a few free lures and put that info in his signature then there would have been no problems. However he decided that deceit was the best option. Wrong move Zoney boy. Strike one, two and three all rolled into one.

And also, to companies like Lively Lures..... if you want to associate with 'expert kayak fishermen who are going to promote your product' on forums like AKFF, then you may want to do some research on who you're dealing with first and ensure that they have the right to do so. Otherwise, your reputation may be damaged as well....

And ps. My ninja suit is just fine thanks, but it IS hidden in the cupboard and only comes out on special occasions....Beware the stealthy mods..

psss. We have banned Zones ip address so that he can't use the same computer to log in anymore, (he set up a new account last week RobR) however if any members suspect that he has managed to log in again, please pm any of the mod team. And also, if anyone sees him out on the water, make sure you give him our best wishes... :shock: :evil: :roll:


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

thats a bit brazen! how rude!

ps i bet the ninja suit has clear pvc bum cheeks in it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Gee

By the number of replies he received in the States it's obvious he's not loved over there as well :shock: :lol:

Tuff Luck, Zoney boy.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Seems pretty much based on Facts reading that Davey G. That is about as busted as one could get :lol: :lol:

Shame Job!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Its a shame because I actually do like that companies products...now they're a bit tainted somehow. I thought Macfish was laying it on a bit thick but it seems with fair reason now  The thing was though that Zones personality came across such that he had sufficient roos loose in the top paddock that obsessiveness and consistently off the mark comments were the norm. I suppose it was sympathy that kept him around as long as he was.

On the other hand - its that easy to be given free lures!?! I don't recall ever seeing him post a decent fish from his trips so it's not like he was any good at fishing. So you just have to ask? :shock:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Lazybugger said:


> Zoney was just a champion at life :lol: ... you just had to read his "who have I met who is famous" thread to realise the guy was deeply in love with himself. :roll: :roll: :|
> 
> In fact unless anyone strenuously objects I think that "famous thread" should be deleted, out of respect for all those famous people who Zone was representing as his friends, no doubt they would all be puking their guts out at the thought. :lol: 8)


Yeah I always thought he was suffering from " I love me who do you love" syndrome and yes I think that "famous thread and the "dogs" thread should be locked to suffer a slow death. 

Cheers


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK, guys. It seems that we all agree that Zone was a tosser then? Good.

In the interests of 'moving right along' I'll now lock this thread.


----------

